
The Invisible Artist: On directing theater - pepys
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-invisible-artist/
======
js2
Copy/pasted to [https://pastebin.com/8Ju1Fw30](https://pastebin.com/8Ju1Fw30)
since it won't render without Javascript enabled.

